# IVF - Coasting



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Could someone please tell me if your follicles still grow when you are coasting. I am on day 11 and have been coasting for the last two nights.

Thank you!


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi,
What is coasting?
shelleyxx


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Coasting is when you stop taking the stim injections because your levels go too high.

Amber x


----------



## jenbob (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Amber,

I was told that they do by my nurse at the clinic. And if you think that your ovaries take about 6 weeks to get back to normal then it shows that the drugs have a big affect.

Sorry I can't be of anymore help and good luck with your treatment
Jen xx


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi

I had to coast for 5 days due to raised oestrogen levels and then had my eggs collected. I was under the impression that the development of your eggs was halted whilst coasting, but that you can do it for a maximum of 5 days, after that they start to deteriorate.

K


----------



## SHORTY2508 (Jul 3, 2004)

hi new to this and all the jargon! on ivf waiting list, whats coasting?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

When hormone levels go high, the stimulation injections are stopped but the nasal spray or buserelin continued to let the hormones come down to safe levels and then you are triggered for egg collection. The follicles continue to grow in this time.

Sarah


----------

